# Carved Snake Walking cane



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Just finished carving a nice walking cane with a carved snake.

The cane is approximtely 58" tall and the snake has four coils around the stick.

Just wish I was a better photographer.


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Like the butter churn, come butter come,... forgot the rest of the rhyme.


----------

